# Deutsche Anleitung für Soundforge 6.0 gesucht



## ewa (15. Januar 2004)

Suche dringend eine deutsche Anleitung für Soundforce 6.0
Ev. auch ein deutsches Tool das die Programme in deutscher Sprache  anzeigt, wenn es sowas gibt.


----------

